# Uber overestimating sales tax and probably pocketing the difference. Check your trips.



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

What a shame. Everybody makes mistakes but that's another case that makes them hard to trust.


----------

